
Introduction to DNA-Based Data Storage and CATALOG - ArtWomb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiPvJfbq2No
======
samstave
Just as with any medium, regardless of the life expectancy of the data storage
- you'll still need a method to read it out.

Assuming you can store data in this for >1,000 years - and it is found, how
can it be read?

Also, can you take this encoding method and get it spliced into say, the DNA
of algea which will reproduce it?

Or maybe into yeast?

